
Three reasons to use IntenseDebate - drm237
http://dondodge.typepad.com/the_next_big_thing/2008/05/three-reasons-t.html
======
gruseom
I took a look at this and then went to IntenseDebate's home page. The first
thing I saw was a glowing testimonial by Brad Feld ("frighteningly good").
That got me curious. A little googling confirms that IntenseDebate is a
TechStars company (which the OP implied anyway).

Does that strike anyone else as dodgy?

Edit: maybe I should be more clear. What struck me as dodgy is that Feld is an
investor with an interest in praising the product, but this was not disclosed.
Even his company affiliation was listed as something other than TechStars.

~~~
SwellJoe
To be fair, the Disqus guys are proud of being used by Fred Wilson, and I
believe Wilson is an investor in Disqus.

But, I do find it amusing that there is a little Indochinese style war going
on here between TechStars and YC, with proxies in the form of Intense Debate
and Disqus. I dunno how far the analogy goes, but I suspect that whichever one
plays most effectively by guerilla rules will be the winner.

------
ddodge
I have had some issues with IntenseDebate. They use a script which causes IE
to slow down. IE detects it and asks if I want to continue running the script.
Has anyone else seen this with Disqus or IntenseDebate?

Another issue is that IntenseDebate loads (script) AFTER TypePad has already
displayed its comment system. My blog is hosted on TypePad. After a few
seconds IntenseDebate loads and replaces the TypePad comment box. Has anyone
else seen that?

Thanks

------
SwellJoe
Have either/both of these solved the Googlejuice problem? e.g. searches find
your comments and the click leads the searcher to a site other than your blog.
This is one of our hesitations in going this route, even though Disqus is
really awesome to use.

------
tptacek
Do any of these schemes allow me to federate comments with other blogs? I'd
like to be sharing comment feeds with the other blogs in my space.

------
theoneill
Fred Wilson FTW.

